# Should I become a commercial beekeeper?



## Chanticleer48 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am new beekeeper and I enjoy it very much, I find myself trying to figure out a way to make a living at it.....I was considering the commercial aspect of beekeeping, specifically pollination. I was hoping some of you commercial pollinators could enlightened me as what to expect. I was thinking of a 500 to 1000 hive apiary, what are some of the challenges and expenses? I know CCD, verroa, nosema, traveling stress on the bees, receiving payment, and the rest of the usual suspects will be problematic, but what are some of the other problems that yall have encounter as commercial beekeepers? If you had to do it over, would you choose to be a commercial beekeeper once again? Would you encourage or discourage me to become a commercial beekeeper?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Go for it. The more the merrier.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If you are in it for the love of the money before the love of the bees FORGET IT!!

If its the latter with out a smidgen of the former you have stepped forward with the correct foot. Long hours. Little money. No glory! But a heck of a great life!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"I should say that beekeeping is a good business to let alone, for the same amount of brains and energy that will make you a living at beekeeping will make more than a living at almost any other business."--C.C. Miller, A Thousand answers to beekeeping questions 1917 edition Page 18


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Given your location, queen, package, and nucleus colony production would be more lucrative with less stress than working pollination. Note the word "less" which does not really convey a sense of proportion since the starting point is unknown.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I am currently expanding and going Commercial , don't let anyone tell you that you can't . I agree with Honey-4-All !  Do it for the love of the bees first . 
Good Luck


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping (May 7, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> "I should say that beekeeping is a good business to let alone, for the same amount of brains and energy that will make you a living at beekeeping will make more than a living at almost any other business."--C.C. Miller, A Thousand answers to beekeeping questions 1917 edition Page 18


Great quote!


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Keeping bees might be the best tax write off ever.


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

Go work for a commercial operation for a year before you decide. I'm finishing up my 2nd year and breaking off on my own. It's not at all like hobby beekeeping. The the hours are long, the days are hold, cold, rainy, sunny, muggy, and dry. When the bees need something, you do it, even of it means missing games, weddings, holidays etc. It's expensive to start, you will need hives, supers, pallets, lids, equipment to make patties, a truck, a skid loader with 5th wheel or swinger, trailer, mixing tanks, totes, pumps, extracting equipment, hive locations, a shop, van trailers to store stuff in, barrels, pollination contracts, honey pallets, electric fences, guns, buckets, nets, straps, feeders, tens of thousands of lbs of sugar, money for plenty of hotel stays, good credit, a good amount of reserves in the bank for a bad year and most importantly experience. Experience that cannot be obtained any other way than by opening a hive up at least 20,000 times a year. The closest thing it is like is a computer strategy game, you always make plans but so many unexpected things happen you plan changes week to week and day to day. You can make a decent living, but what is the cost of it all? It's a lifestyle, there's no other way around it, like dairy farming but more unpredictable. And if things go bad, there's no pension, there's no bailout and liquidating equipment will not get much money if there aren't bees in them. If you are up for the challenge, go and visit a commercial operation for a day or a week or long and still see if you are interested. Just my two cents

I graduated college and grad school fell through last minute and I was stuck after graduation without a full time job or a promise of further education. I got a phone call from a friend of mine I met at a church conference who's family does commercial beekeeping, he told me his father's friend in south Dakota needed help, that was on a Sunday, that Wednesday evening, I left Massachusetts and arrived in Huron, Sd Thursday evening and started on Friday morning, I've work at two other operations based in PA since then and truly enjoy the life of a migratory beekeeper.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

square, you left out stay single.


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes I did, takes a special kind of gal to be a beekeeper's wife


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Square............ Bet you learned more since graduating than in the previous years. ( although it is and will be helpful ) 

Yours is the answer I didn't take time to type....... 

The question I now propose is : What would you do if you could go in full time on your own?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

squareandcompasses said:


> Yes I did, takes a special kind of gal to be a beekeeper's wife


As you stated in your previous statement about the dairy business I happened to be blessed with a dairyman's daughter as a wife. Her parents came from the "old country" after WW2 and by the later sixties were able to purchase a rinky dnk dairy in Washington. All the money left at the bottom of the milk can went for upgrades in the business for a very long time. Living such a dairy life was the what my wife needed to mentally prepared when she attached herself to a bee guy... IMO the dairy business sucks worse than bees. Its more stable but at least we get a day off every now and then. Those poor souls can't even look at a vacation planner...

If you do get married make sure she knows the ins and the outs before you jump the threshold...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

squareandcompasses said:


> , equipment to make patties, .


I've got you cover their mate.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> I've got you cover their mate.


But you don't ship!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

squareandcompasses said:


> Yes I did, takes a special kind of gal to be a beekeeper's wife


My gal finally terminated all laundry services from our house hold. She pushed the old units out the door, bought in new washing appliances and told me to install a laundry service in my honey house. LOL reason why I have washer dryer service in my honey house now!

she is an opportunist, she did all this as I was in the process of building a new honey house facility!


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

Honey-4-All said:


> The question I now propose is : What would you do if you could go in full time on your own?


I'm planning on breaking off on my own within the next 12 months if all goes well, still overwintering with the Hackenbergs though, buy I certainly wouldn't go out and buy a semi load of bees before working for another beekeeper especially knowing what I know now. There's way way too many really expensive mistakes to be made if you don't know what your doing, and still there are expensive mistakes made when you've been in business for awhile


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Ian said:


> My gal finally terminated all laundry services from our house hold.


Betcha they didn't teach that that would be coming in grad school........... 

Fold and wash services provided by the resident 'honeybadger in charge" should be reimbursed at a rate at least 2x the price of honey. If we were all willing to cough up that much into the coin jar on the counter for all the "unpaid services rendered" all those unhappy wives with beeswax on the kitchen floor would be much happier campers....

I could say more but I think I hear a hive tool tumbling in the dryer and I really don't want a tear in my wife's veil!!!!!!!!!!! Got to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This is funny. We have a gas powered engine driven Maytag on our back porch which doesn't get used during the Winter. When I built my Honey House I had an electrical outlet for a washer and dryer installed just so we didn't have to go to the Laundramat. Nope, the Mrs. said she wouldn't use it. I guess she'd rather drive to town than walk across the street. Go figure. 

No, she doesn't work bees w/ me either.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Honey-4-All said:


> Betcha they didn't teach that that would be coming in grad school...........


and I didnt tell her that she would be widowed every spring and summer season either! LOL


...she loves and hates the bees, loves they keep us going from year to year but hates the bees take priority over ALL...a true love hate relationship


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I worked a couple of years as a state bee inspector. you see the best and worst and should be able to sort things out. next best is to work 1-2 yrs for a good commercial beekeeper. to start on your own reduces your chance of survival. working 2-3 hundred with a full time job may tell ya if you have the drive to make it. good luck


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> IMO the dairy business sucks worse than bees. Its more stable but at least we get a day off every now and then. Those poor souls can't even look at a vacation planner...


As a teenager fresh off of the farm it didn't take me long to realize that the money in dairy farming was in relief milking. I made a killing a few summers in a row going in and milking cows so the farm family can go on vacation... When your are 16-17 years old 1500 bucks a week is good money... That was almost 20 years ago, so I expect it even pays better now. It was seasonal however.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

beeware10 said:


> next best is to work 1-2 yrs for a good commercial beekeeper.


Anyone want a job?


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

beeware10 said:


> working 2-3 hundred with a full time job may tell ya if you have the drive to make it. good luck



ditto, have be able to keep them alive. lots of hours involved. As when you work for someone it's not going to be a nice 40 hours a week... typical hours are sun up to sun down 6 days a week when starting out in a situation like this


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Square. 
My family has been in the business since 1976. Last year we had a $20 mistake that turned into $15K mistake (DAD's fault):bus 
If you can take a $15k hit and still laugh about it you can be a comm.BK. Just part of the lifestyle.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

The fortitude to bounce back from those $20 mistakes is half the battle in this gig. About 20 years back a neighbor of mine had someone in his crew mix ant poison in the TM buckets instead of putting in TM right before or in the almonds. ( so the story goes) Dead bees in the almonds is not something a grower wants. Worse than empty boxes. 

Since then they have been through what I would say is a heck of a lot worse with the CCD issues and keep coming back doing whatever it takes. One of the better run outfits and bees that I've know. The son of that gentleman posts here occasionally. Kudos to your family UTTV!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

squareandcompasses said:


> Takes a special kind of gal to be a beekeeper's wife


IT DOES...see my profile picture! <3


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

To Ben and company:::::: :lookout::applause::thumbsup:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Did you go and tie the knot there Ben and didn't invite any of us!?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Barry said:


> Did you...tie the knot...?


Not yet...will soon enough! How many wanna be there? *wink* :lookout: Wedding will be in Wisconsin.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chanticleer48 said:


> I am new beekeeper and I enjoy it very much, I find myself trying to figure out a way to make a living at it.....I was considering the commercial aspect of beekeeping, specifically pollination. I was hoping some of you commercial pollinators could enlightened me as what to expect. I was thinking of a 500 to 1000 hive apiary, what are some of the challenges and expenses? I know CCD, verroa, nosema, traveling stress on the bees, receiving payment, and the rest of the usual suspects will be problematic, but what are some of the other problems that yall have encounter as commercial beekeepers? If you had to do it over, would you choose to be a commercial beekeeper once again? Would you encourage or discourage me to become a commercial beekeeper?


Have you considered being a sideliner beekeeper for a while first?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Not yet...will soon enough! How many wanna be there? *wink* :lookout: Wedding will be in Wisconsin.


When you have the details, let us know and I'll see if it's possible.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Have you considered being a sideliner beekeeper for a while first?


Good advice here. You may find that one you get to a point where you have to do it, you do not enjoy it so much.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If it is what chanticleer is drawn to do a way will be found. Sacrifices will be made. If it is a calling, follow your passion. But, it could just be a romantic notion. Only chanticleer can figure that out.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Right on, Mark


----------



## Heintz88 (Feb 26, 2012)

westernbeekeeper said:


> Not yet...will soon enough! How many wanna be there? *wink* :lookout: Wedding will be in Wisconsin.


A day out in the bee yards for a Bach party??! Bees and beer!!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben, have you checked to see if Dadant or Mann Lake has a registry for your pretty bride :lookout:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Now that's a thoughtful beekeeper for sure. Ho, ho, ho. Great idea D.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Regarding Ben and the new Frau ............ Sorry to be contrariwise but if we really want her to be prepared I can vouch that more bee equipment is NOT what she needs. Not at all... 

How about. 
1. A nose plug for when Ben comes in the house smelling worse than a hog farmer from all the BEE-Go he spilled on himself.
2. A scraper to clean the house of all those bits of Wax that track in on his shoes especially if its "clean up deadouts" week. 
3. A two way ticket for a 3 day respite going from Cheyenne to Wisconsin so she can regain her sanity after trying to live with a guy who is never there to help change diapers.
4. An Epipen kit so she has something to save either her husband , herself, a neighbor kid, or the dog across the street. 
5. A tanker load of liquid soap so she can get the grime out of Bens beesuits as well as the propolis that's stuck on his "Sunday go to meeting" favorite shirt's collar! 
6. $1000 for a family therapy session where she gets to voraciously chide the in laws for even letting Ben ever get past the letter A when learning his Alphabet...that or a certificate for some online course that gets JR to skip over the letter "B" when its time to teach the next generation about possible occupations or vocations. 
7. To be continued......


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope that Ben is blessed w/ a spouse that will don a beesuit and gloves and work right along side him. The beekeeping cpls I most admire pull together in the bee yard, the honey house, and the home they live in whether that home is in one State or a cpl of States.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I think Ben or anyone else needs to pursue a beekeeping career if that's the drive/interest they have. Doesn't need to hinge on whether your spouse has an active interest in it or not. You'll be blessed the most if your spouse is doing what they're wired/gifted to do, even if it's worlds apart from what you do. Remember, it's not all about "you" when there are two of you.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Barry said:


> I think Ben or anyone else needs to pursue a beekeeping career if that's the drive/interest they have. Doesn't need to hinge on whether your spouse has an active interest in it or not. You'll be blessed the most if your spouse is doing what they're wired/gifted to do, even if it's worlds apart from what you do. Remember, it's not all about "you" when there are two of you.


Ditto!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry said:


> . Doesn't need to hinge on whether your spouse has an active interest in it or not. You'll be blessed the most if your spouse is doing what they're wired/gifted to do, even if it's worlds apart from what you.


Well said, my wife doesn't wear bee veils or bee stuff, she however adds balance (her words), she spends what ever I make so that the bank account doesn't get plug or jammed out. lol

wouldn't change a thing.


P.s. she gifted.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well said, my wife doesn't wear bee veils or bee stuff, she however adds balance (her words), she spends what ever I make so that the bank account doesn't get plug or jammed out. lol
> 
> wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha 

Ditto!!

but seriously, like what Keith said, if the second half isnt as committed as you are to the farm, then it WILL not work out in the long run. I hinge on my wife as my balance.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

I would never expose my spouse to this wild life. There is no time for chivalry in the bee yard.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Barry said:


> I think Ben or anyone else needs to pursue a beekeeping career if that's the drive/interest they have. Doesn't need to hinge on whether your spouse has an active interest in it or not. You'll be blessed the most if your spouse is doing what they're wired/gifted to do, even if it's worlds apart from what you do. Remember, it's not all about "you" when there are two of you.


Well there Ben... There you have it. If you are so blessed to be married and acknowledge and live according to the sage insights Barry just mentioned you will do yourself( and the MRS. ) very well. Knowing you and your family I think you already know this stuff........ Just practice it.....


----------



## Chanticleer48 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice.....I definitely need to research more. I am most certainly drawn to beekeeping and really want to make a go at it.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Chanticleer48 said:


> I definitely need to research more.


Thats kinda the reason why you didnt get any real answers to your question.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Ian I gave him a real answer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Perhaps what Ian meant, not to put words in Ians mouth, was that research would have answered all of his questions since many of us have already answered such questions before and I didn't feel like going over them again, one more time. Though I did give him some answers and encouragement.


----------



## Chanticleer48 (Dec 9, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Perhaps what Ian meant, not to put words in Ians mouth, was that research would have answered all of his questions since many of us have already answered such questions before and I didn't feel like going over them again, one more time. Though I did give him some answers and encouragement.



The bee blogs are part of my research.....that's the reason I asked so-called "seasoned" commercial beekeepers on a commercial beekeeping blog. I have been visiting local commercial beekeepers, asking questions and trying to get all the info I can before leaping into the unknown. I was simply looking for advice.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Which I think you got, right?


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

It must be a BEN Thing , because My " Lovely Assistant" as Amanda likes to say works with me @ the family engine repair shop I currently work @ and we are transferring over into a full time commercial Beekeeping career . I couldn't be happier that she is right there beside me , we have only been engaged for >>>>>>>>>> 14 Years now <<<<<<<< But we aren't in any hurry LOL


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

To do the other side (C.C. Miller was a brilliant man with a doctorate in medicine who spent his life beekeeping), my Grandpa took me aside when I turned 18 and told me a story. It went something like this:

"When I was a kid there was nothing I liked better than a picinic. I couldn't wait to get to the picinic and I hated to go home. If you ever find something you can make even a modest living at that you love that much, you should do it. You're going to spend your life working and if you love doing it, your life will be like that picinic, and if you are miserable doing it, your life will be miserable."

It was the best advice he ever gave me (and he gave me a lot of good advice).


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Chanticleer48 said:


> I was hoping some of you commercial pollinators could enlightened me as what to expect. I was thinking of a 500 to 1000 hive apiary, what are some of the challenges and expenses? ....but what are some of the other problems that yall have encounter as commercial beekeepers? If you had to do it over, would you choose to be a commercial beekeeper once again? Would you encourage or discourage me to become a commercial beekeeper?


well, I didnt mean you guys didnt give some good answers, because you did! LOL The input from this forum is quite outstanding!

All I was getting at was did we really uncover any secrets for Chanticleer48? Other than making sure he has a good ol gal beside him? 

Because all my secrets would fill a book! ha ha ha


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Chanticleer48, here is a bit of advice, listen up to these commercial guys talk bees here on this forum. These conversations are priceless


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ian said:


> Because all my secrets would fill a book! ha ha ha


Well, Ian, all of my secrets are printed somewhere he on beesource. Mine would be a pretty thin book. Maybe more like a pamphlet, if that.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Mine would be a pretty thin book. Maybe more like a pamphlet, if that.


I somehow doubt that,


----------



## Chanticleer48 (Dec 9, 2013)

I appreciate all the information and help I receive from the bee veterans and I apologize if yall feel like you are having to rehashing the same information over and over. Thanks again.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

squareandcompasses said:


> It's expensive to start, you will need hives, supers, pallets, lids, equipment to make patties, a truck, a skid loader with 5th wheel or swinger, trailer, mixing tanks, totes, pumps, extracting equipment, hive locations, a shop, van trailers to store stuff in, barrels, pollination contracts, honey pallets, electric fences, guns, buckets, nets, straps[/QUOTE
> 
> I had the guns for goat farming, didn't realize I needed them for beekeeping also. Reckon he's talking about a 12 ga??? : )


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

The money is good some years and lousy other years. What keeps a person going year after year is passion for beekeeping. It's not just a job but a way of life. It will be a bigger adjustment for your family than for you. I would recommend slowly building up and run a side business for a while. I know several people that got all excited about becoming a full-time beekeeper that they got in way over their heads and their business collapsed in only a few years. They were left with a mountain of debt.

I have been working in our family bee business all my life. We had almost 1500 hives at our peak. I, along with my brother, took over the ownership eight years ago. I thought very seriously about becoming a commercial beekeeper a few years back, but felt it would be too stressful for my family. I am now very satisfied with running 500 hives on the side and don't get too stressed when we have a low revenue year with the bees.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Better if they know how to cook well and have sweet personalities......


If you are thinking about doing this as a business, it would be much better if they know how to read a balance sheet, understand revenue and expenses, and can have the payroll ready on time. Bonus if the accounting skills are sufficient for doing a complex tax return.

Just do the math. It's far far less expensive to keep a cook on the payroll, than an accountant. Better off to marry the accountant, and hire a cook, than the other way around.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

But I want to be a millionaire bee keeper. I am starting with 2 million how soon will my investment pay off and I will be a millionaire beekeeper.


----------



## Ray Bayless (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going into my 3rd year. I have 20 colonies. I purchase equipment as if I'm building towards sidelining. It takes time to build to a point of self sufficiency. Hopefully that point is 200-300 hives. Thats my retirement plan anyway. Honey sales, queens and nucs. I don't know if it's realistic but at least I'm trying.


----------

